# He is here!



## albahurst (Dec 18, 2009)

Our new Great Pyrenese puppy arrived Tues! He is settling in great and I wanted to share a snapshot of him. It will take some time to train him to become a Livestock Guardian Dog, but we have started!







Peggy


----------



## Mona (Dec 18, 2009)

What a little cutie! He is going to be HUGE!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2009)

Congratulations!! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 18, 2009)

I LOVE the breed!! I groom a few of them and they are just awesome dogs!! It will be interesting to find out just how much "guarding instinct" he has! Keep us informed how things are going, ok?? Best of luck with him!!!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 18, 2009)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> I LOVE the breed!! I groom a few of them and they are just awesome dogs!! It will be interesting to find out just how much "guarding instinct" he has! Keep us informed how things are going, ok?? Best of luck with him!!!


I am trying to find a good Slicker brush- is this a good choice for general grooming of a Great Pyr?


----------



## albahurst (Dec 18, 2009)

Mona said:


> What a little cutie! He is going to be HUGE!


He is only 14 weeks old and weighs over 40 # already! I think he will be as big as my horses!

Thank you, Sterling! I love him already


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Dec 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Congratulaions Peggy he is gorgeous!!!!!! I just love his color. He will fit right in with all of your other kids. Congratulations again[/SIZE]


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 18, 2009)

You need a long toothed undercoat rake!! Like this! http://www.petedge.com/product/Undercoat-R...andle/43414.uts If you can't find one, I will send you one! I love to help dog people, especially people that care about their dogs!! Let me know if you need any more help!! What a lucky puppy to have you for an owner!!!

Joyce


----------



## Gena (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh that face! What a gorgeous boy! Congratulations!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 18, 2009)

I should have added, a slicker brush is totally USELESS on this breed!!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 18, 2009)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> You need a long toothed undercoat rake!! Like this! http://www.petedge.com/product/Undercoat-R...andle/43414.uts If you can't find one, I will send you one! I love to help dog people, especially people that care about their dogs!! Let me know if you need any more help!! What a lucky puppy to have you for an owner!!!
> Joyce


I ordered a couple of brushes the other day- should be here the beginning of next week. I ordered an Undercoat Rake from Pet Edge (but I thought it was just for shedding- so thank you for telling me about his comb's uses), and I ordered a Coat Stripper for Spring shedding. Do you use the Undercoat Rake for the ears, feathers, and tails too? I sure don't know much about these combs and etc so I really appreciate your help! Any suggestions you can give me would be GREAT!





The Undercoat Rake I ordered is exactly the one you posted about!







Yeah!

Thank you, Cheryl and Gena- he is so much fun!


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 19, 2009)

Cute puppy!!!





Whats that white stuff in the back ground???



Snow???





Whew, sooo glad we didnt get any!!! Sorry you guys got soo much. Bummer


----------



## minie812 (Dec 19, 2009)

Peggy, I was curious to know. Do they have to be kept in the barn with the livestock as in living in the barn for them to "attach" themselves to their herd? I am thinking he is to darn cute and would be a fixture in my house instead of the barn. Probably tell my hubby he was a bearskin rug


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 19, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Peggy,[/SIZE]

He is _really_ pretty! I just love his color



Congrats again!

Joy


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 19, 2009)

awww He's beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!

It is awful hard to keep him in the barn, I must admit! lol But, that is where his pen is at- he is right up next to one of my mares. Of course, there is no way for him to get tangled up with her, but he does love the company. We work everyday on helping him bond with the horses. He does come from working parents, so hopefully he will be a successful working dog!


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 20, 2009)

Aww he's so cute



. I know of a couple that raise alpacas (sp) and they have that breed of dog. He stays in the barn and in the electric fence with them 24/7.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 21, 2009)

what an adorable face! and those big paws are surely an indication of what's to come LOL He's beautiful - what fun to have a new puppy!

I'll be anxious to hear all about his training!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 21, 2009)

He is a cutie.

Glad he doesnt live here he would be a couch potato instead of a livestock dog. One look at that face and I would be running him to the house.


----------



## Stef (Dec 21, 2009)

Very cute boy. We have three of these guys and they are the best at keeping the wildlife away! But they are so gentle with our pets and are so sweet



.


----------



## sundancer (Dec 22, 2009)

He is cute, cute cute!!!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Dona (Dec 23, 2009)

He is adorable! We got our "Panda" when he was only 5/6 weeks old...and he was only 7lbs. (I still can't believe those people were letting those puppies go at such a young age!) Panda stayed in the house with us at first since he was so young & small. Once he outgrew his cage (at about 40lbs) he went to live with the horses in the pasture & barn. So, we got the best of both worlds....he is attached to us AND the horses & cats in the barn.

We never had to do a thing to "train" him to do his job either. He just instinctively knew what he was supposed to do & DID it! He was amazing to watch....he would plant himself right in the midst of the grazing herd, then about once every couple hours, he would get up & patrol the entire fenceline all the way around the pasture. If as much as a stray cat wondered into the field.....he would be on them like stink on a skunk! LOL But he loves our barn cats & will often find them sleeping on him.

Panda is now 11 years old & slowing down considerably. His young "apprentice" Barney, is learning the ropes from the old man, tho. You will LOVE a Pyr for guarding your horses. Panda is the best dog I've ever owned, and if Barney is even half as good of a guardian dog as Panda, I'll be very happy. Right now, he's just a playful pup....but he is already patroling the perimeter of the pasture regularly. Oh yea, one other thing. They are absolutely gorgeous in their thick white coats....but don't expect them to stay that way. When they live with the horses & are working dogs....you don't see them clean very often!






Here is Panda when he was just 6 weeks old.







And here is the ole man, full grown at 150 lbs!







He loves the foals, and they love him!




He also just LOVES our grandaughter Anna, they grew up together!


----------



## appymini (Dec 24, 2009)

I had a male once.Lovely breed. He is cute.All the best with him. Did you give him his toys I gave you yet?


----------



## albahurst (Dec 26, 2009)

appymini said:


> I had a male once.Lovely breed. He is cute.All the best with him. Did you give him his toys I gave you yet?


Yes! He LOVES them! He is so playful!





Peggy


----------



## albahurst (Dec 26, 2009)

Dona said:


> He is adorable! We got our "Panda" when he was only 5/6 weeks old...and he was only 7lbs. (I still can't believe those people were letting those puppies go at such a young age!) Panda stayed in the house with us at first since he was so young & small. Once he outgrew his cage (at about 40lbs) he went to live with the horses in the pasture & barn. So, we got the best of both worlds....he is attached to us AND the horses & cats in the barn.
> We never had to do a thing to "train" him to do his job either. He just instinctively knew what he was supposed to do & DID it! He was amazing to watch....he would plant himself right in the midst of the grazing herd, then about once every couple hours, he would get up & patrol the entire fenceline all the way around the pasture. If as much as a stray cat wondered into the field.....he would be on them like stink on a skunk! LOL But he loves our barn cats & will often find them sleeping on him.
> 
> Panda is now 11 years old & slowing down considerably. His young "apprentice" Barney, is learning the ropes from the old man, tho. You will LOVE a Pyr for guarding your horses. Panda is the best dog I've ever owned, and if Barney is even half as good of a guardian dog as Panda, I'll be very happy. Right now, he's just a playful pup....but he is already patroling the perimeter of the pasture regularly. Oh yea, one other thing. They are absolutely gorgeous in their thick white coats....but don't expect them to stay that way. When they live with the horses & are working dogs....you don't see them clean very often!
> ...



Lovely boy, Dona!!! Thanks for sharing!

My little guy is growing by leaps and bounds! lol He loves to watch the horses now and seems to be bonding with them really well. Our gelding isn't too crazy about him yet, though. He comes from working parents, so I think he will do a fine job of guarding.

Your pics are really great!


----------



## ohmt (Dec 28, 2009)

Diane, thank you for sharing your photos...its amazing how much your boy changed. He is gorgeous! Love the pic of him with his little legs stretched out behind him. what a cutie!


----------

